# Sudden Lethargy and Weakness



## ProcyonCMi (May 18, 2005)

Hello,

My cat, Melvyn, is 3 years old and has been generally pretty healthy. He is a real talker and greets me every morning and is very excited when we wake up. He is a people cat and has a lot of energy.

He is an indoor cat, but he got out one night on accident. He got in a cat fight that night before I ended up rescuing him. About a day after that, he got extremely lethargic. He was essentially sleeping all day and all night. He moved really slow. He was very, very limp. He wouldn't eat or drink. He was very distressed looking and seemed very weak. We took him to the emergancy vet, gave him a fluid shot, and was told to watch him over the night and take him in tommorow.

I took him in this morning and he seems to be doing a little bitter. He got another fluid shot. His vital organs are good and his temperature is good. He's still definitely slow, though, but I do think he will get better.

What could be the cause for this sudden lethargy? He has no vomiting or diarhea. He also isn't coughing. I decided not to get bloodwork done today since Melvyn was nibbling a little food before we left and he seemed a little better than yesterday. I'm hoping he is going to improve.

What could be the causes of this sudden lethargy and what do you feel about the decision I made? 

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

I would get blood tests done just to be on the safe side. He may be nibbling his food, but that isn't necessarily a sign that he is improving. Did the vet not have an explanation as to why he might be being lethargic?  I hope he's ok.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree. Blood tests would show any kidney/liver damage from ingesting anything toxic when he got outside, or he could have a nasty infection somewhere due to the fight. Did the vet take his temperature?


----------

